# Whats the difference?



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

What the difference in a winchester 150 grain power points and winchester 165 grain pointed soft points other than grain size. I have a box of each and I cannot tell them apart by looks. I have to be careful to keep them seperated. Could anybody enlighten me? Thanks...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The 150 grains power Points are designed for antelope and deer (CXP2 class game) while the 165 grain Pointed SP is designed for elk(CXP3 class game). Basically the copper jacket is a little thicker on the 165 gr SP.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

The 165gr pointed soft points I have are CXP2 aswell... I dont have any cxp3 bulllets


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Then the difference is they are 15 grains heavier.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

I know that, but what if i got both in 150 grains? Even though there is a 15 grain difference, they still look identical in appearance. So what does the power point do that the ponted soft point dont or vice versa.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The power point will open a little faster. It was designed to compete with Remington's Core-Lok.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh really, but I cant get over how much the power point and the psp look alike. its like the same bullet. But thats cool appreciate the help...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The PSP has been around alot longer that the PowerPoint, the PowerPoint is basically a PSP on steroids!

For more information do a google search on the Power Point. It is a great deer bullet!


----------

